# How to improve a low ceiling room



## Anita Turley (Dec 6, 2006)

My house has 7' ceilings. It has been suggested that I use crown molding or rich colors with a faux finish. The room tends to be a little dark on it's own and I do not want to contribute to the lack of ceiling height and darkness. HELP!!:huh:


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this a suspended tile ceiling or does it have drywall?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

Anita,

I would suggest that crown molding will actually close the ceiling in, making it seem lower.

Absolute recommendation: use the flattest paint you can buy, no sheen. Even egg-shell has sheen so don't use it on the ceiling.

Second recommendation: brightest white color.

I realize that the above recommendations may be what you now have. A flat white finish should give the highest appearance to a low ceiling.

Just my "two cents".

...Christopher


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Anita*

I once heard that if you extend the colour of the ceiling down the wall approximately, 5 inches then start your wall colour after that.

I heard that this gives the illusion of a taller ceiling.

I have never tried it before, but I have heard this from an interior designer.


...........my 2 cents too.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Illusion Schmillusion*

I have 7' 2" ceilings painted with flat white ceiling paint and when it really comes down to it, there's nothing that's gonna make much of a difference. Then again no one comes to my house and says "My what low ceilings you have!" On the plus side, I never needed a ladder! I say just go with the white and save your time and money for another project


----------



## Anita Turley (Dec 6, 2006)

To elaborate on my original request, the walls will have the rich color, ceiling will be white and accompanied with crown molding. The room itself is quite large, just the ceilings are low. I noticed examples on TV have white ceilings and color on walls but I cannot tell how high the ceilings are.
Bt the way, thank you all for your 2 cents. ;-}


----------



## Anita Turley (Dec 6, 2006)

Drywall


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I have 7 footers also and just redid that roon I used cotrasting colors deep rich burgandy on the walls and almost a tan on the ceiling to match the tile floor it seamed tp give the room dept.Also no mold around the ceiling but put some nice oak trim around the windows and some stone work between the windows this all helped to pull yor eye away from the fact that the ceiling is low


----------



## Anita Turley (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you clasact. You are just what the paint doctor ordered. I will take your suggestions and hopefully it will work just as well for me.

Again, Thanks!!!


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

if i could figure out how to post a picture I would show you what i did but I am a little more handy with a hanner then a computer


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2006)

Anita Turley said:


> My house has 7' ceilings. It has been suggested that I use crown molding or rich colors with a faux finish. The room tends to be a little dark on it's own and I do not want to contribute to the lack of ceiling height and darkness. HELP!!:huh:


 crown molding bring attention to the height of the walls, dark colors make the place dim

no crown molding and no colors, painting the walls and the ceiling the same color , Pure White would be the best, it will fool the eye and give you the feeling of larger room and higher ceiling


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

*low ceilings*

Here is a pic of what I've done with my low ceilings.









Notice floor color and stone work are same hues as the ceiling, trim is in golden oak stain.
Granted this is a larger room, it took over 300 12" tiles for the floor and the three windows that I've added span a length of 12 ft. To give more height we used longer curtains.









It's not finished yet but, we are off to a good start, valences will be between the curtains and gold sheers will be layered behind. It is our dining room so the furnature will be in the golden oak stain as well as a fancy floor trim to tie everything together.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2006)

that looks good casact

this what i did in one 7 FT high basement,
all white but notice the west wall painted light olive green- 
floor is tiled, white tiles with grey strikes
lights are flush with the ceiling


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*adonis and clasact*

Nice job adonis and clasact.

Clasact, I notice that your tiles on the floor and layed out in a brick type fashion.

Did you cut the tiles to get that size, or did they come like that?


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I just off set the center and worked out to the edge and cut the outside tiles.The walls were not square so the edge tile are not all the same but it flows to the kitchen and I wanted it to continue in a stright line and surprisingly enough it does.Oh and the stone work between the windows was not hard at all in case anyone was considering it and it really set the room off


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*clasact*

Nice job on the stone on the wall.

I did, or should I say my contractor, with my instructions, cut 16 inch limestone tiles in half and laid them in a brick fashion. Looks really nice.

Love the colour on the wall.
I have a focal wall with same colour in my dining room with a black piano in front.

great job.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

thank you cant wait to finish the rest and post the before and after pic im on the kitchen now,same floor and walls but put in commercial equipment and will be installing oak cabinets and granite counter tops


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*clasact*

I am looking forward to seeing the before and after.

Granite countertops? You will love them.
I really enjoy my granite countertop.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*clasact*

I am finishing my basement.
2 months and only 2 framed walls.

Will probably have it done in about 5 years! :laughing:


----------



## Anita Turley (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks a bunch clasact and adorni, love the pics. I tried your suggestion and I love it!! when we are finished, I will post pics to help others as you have helped me.
Again thanks!!!


----------



## lsheldon (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Anita,

I can really sympathize about the low ceilings. We share a duplex with relatives and the upstairs apartment (where we live) has seven foot ceilings. It's so claustrophobic! We have quarter-round mouldings throughout, which is a nice touch and doesn't overwhelm the rooms. I would think that crown moulding might make the ceilings feel lower. The ceiling color is flat white throughout the apartment, but I'm getting bored with that. We recently had the bathroom remodeled, and I painted the ceiling high gloss white. It really helps to bounce the light around, making it feel more spacious. And since the bathroom is about an inch and a half step up from the rest of the apartment, it's _really_ low in there!

I want to redorate the bedroom in a Moroccan theme. My idea is to use deep, almost midnight blue on the walls, and the barest tint of sky blue on the ceiling. I would do the window frames and mouldings in white. If I ever get the time to actually do this, I'll put up some pictures (lol)

Also - have you considered lower furniture? Seriously. If you can't raise the ceilings, lower the furniture. That way it will feel like you have more room, at least when you're sitting.

Good luck - you can do it! :thumbsup:


----------

